# Griffin 25 tastes horrible?



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

Hi, I recently purchased a Griffin 25 of off a forum member I'm loving the tank self had great flavour, but then I installed a dual Clapton build and for some reason it tastes like kind of metallic the taste is unbearable and everyone is telling me I just need to break the coils in? I've already ran a full talk through it and it's still like this, any similar problems or suggestions? 
Thank you 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

@Peterphile69.
Wonderful alias.
I can suggest washing the tank with a toothbrush and sunlight.

Have you dry burned your coils.

What mm ID are you running?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dubz (9/6/16)

Did you make sure that your coil does not have any hotspots?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

@Christos @Dubz I dry burned it and tank was already washed out I think it's dual 3mm coils 5 wraps 0.25 ohms forgive me I am still a noob at building but the coils turned out pretty darn good no Hotspots nor dry hits just tastes bad and I watched numerous wicking tutorials it's wicked to perfection 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (9/6/16)

What type of wire is it?


----------



## Vape (9/6/16)

Happened to me to, what i did is i washed the wire off as well and wiped it dry before wrapping the coil...then dry burned it once i had it installed..worked for me, might work for you.


----------



## Dubz (9/6/16)

Oh, by the way - you shouldn't have made your title "Griffin 25 tastes horrible" you should have rather typed "claptons taste horrible". Just a thought...


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

The metallic taste is probably from the coils.
I dry burn claptons red hot for about 30 seconds. 

What brand of clapton wire are you using?

Also in that size build deck, wouldn't it be better to go with 4mm ID coils?


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

@Christos @Dubz @Vape im New to building dude it's ud 22 and 28 gauge kanthol mix i think should I just give my coil a good scrub with some water and a toothbrush it'll be the third time rewicking today it now went over to more of a wick type of taste

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

Peterphile69 said:


> @Christos @Dubz @Vape im New to building dude it's ud 22 and 28 gauge kanthol mix i think should I just give my coil a good scrub with some water and a toothbrush it'll be the third time rewicking today it now went over to more of a wick type of taste
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What wick are you using? 
I've rebuilt and rewicked a record of 6 times in an hour to dial in before.


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

@Christos im not sure dude it's some organic cotton I know I've used it several times before in my crius with no problems it's tasting really badly like cotton now

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

I'm not sure man its from my dealer it's organic cotton I know ive used it several. Times on my crius with great flavour @Christos 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

Peterphile69 said:


> @Christos im not sure dude it's some organic cotton I know I've used it several times before in my crius with no problems it's tasting really badly like cotton now
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Kendo cotton is nice for high heat. Organic cotton will taste like cotton for a few minutes. 
Don't pack it too tight.


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

@Christos it's been 2 tanks now... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

Peterphile69 said:


> @Christos it's been 2 tanks now...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Search the scotch roll method. 

I suspect you are packing too tight and that's explaining the cotton taste.


----------



## GreenyZA (9/6/16)

Is it pads you're using or fibre? I know Rayon does not do well at high heat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/6/16)

@Peterphile69 how tight is your wick ? I've found if it's too tight the liquid does not get soaked up enough in the cotton because there is too much cotton. I have experienced this with my crius when firt just got it. horrible taste !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

It's really not that tight man Im using pads I threw in some minty flavour now it's getting better i gave the coils a scrub also and washed the tank out its slowly improving I don't want to. Rewick yet because some people say the cotton needs to break in? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/6/16)

after 10 or so puffs yeah then it should be golden from there.


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/6/16)

Would you be able to post pics?


----------



## Luca1035 (9/6/16)

it's been 250 puffs

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (9/6/16)

Try build it like so:


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/6/16)

I can't really tell, but TBH your cotton looks a little dark near the centre,might be too tight and starting to burn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luca1035 (10/6/16)

Fixed it guys was the cotton just needed to kick in I love my Griffin now thank you all so much! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (10/6/16)

Peterphile69 said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a Griffin 25 of off a forum member I'm loving the tank self had great flavour, but then I installed a dual Clapton build and for some reason it tastes like kind of metallic the taste is unbearable and everyone is telling me I just need to break the coils in? I've already ran a full talk through it and it's still like this, any similar problems or suggestions?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Got my Griffin 25 last week, immediately threw 26/32 Claptons in, wicked with Rayon and it's been nothing but a delight. 
So much so, I'm using the exact same build in my Crius now. 
ABSOLUTE only problem I have with the Griffin 25 is that it doesn't fit on my Pico.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)

@Peterphile69 awesome broda !! Enjoy that Griffin !


----------

